

Hacking the Seiki SE39UY04 (39“ 4K display) - jeffmcjunkin
http://www.zeroepoch.com/blog/se39uy04

======
osmala
The interesting question is that can he run X server locally in 4k 120hz mode.
The next interesting question is that can someone hack drivers to give
ethernet over HDMI cable. Or atleast forward X commands from application
running on desktop to monitor.

~~~
zeroepoch
From what I've read I don't think it's possible to get 120 Hz @ 4k due to
bandwidth limitation with HDMI 1.4. I read that with certain monitors and
recent NVIDIA drivers you can run the monitor in Y:U:V 4:2:0 mode to reduce
the bandwidth and then get 60 Hz but the color quality would be poorer
(assuming it even works). All the things you propose would be very
interesting, but I don't have the time or expertise right now to do this. I
got one of these monitors that was shutting down randomly and this work was
primarily motivated by debugging what was wrong hoping I could fix it. I ended
up sending it back before I started this work hacking the firmware.

~~~
osmala
The whole point of the exercise was to get rid of bandwidth requirements from
the cable. Its running that locally on local X server. X server commands do
not require moving all the pixel data, they do not all that redundant data
like logos and pictures, the text you see isn't at X protocol level group of
pixels its bytes to a font. You move the icon once through the cable and the
server will hold to it. That is beauty of X server being capable of running
remote apps. From the server point of view your local computer would become
remote computer running the application and the monitor would become the
computer, handling input and running local apps which pretty much only consist
the server that handles the graphics.

------
elyrly
wonderful someones hacking on the Seiki 4k since the release a few months ago.

